# Zahlungsystem für Kunden - Ideen gesucht!



## Ingolo (31. März 2007)

Hi,

ich biete auf meiner Internetseite zahlreiche Features an, die ich jetzt nicht mehr kostenlos anbieten möchte.
Ich möchte ein Zahlungssystem erstellen...

Leider weis ich nicht in was und wie? PHP?

Das System sollte wie folgt funktionieren:
Ich komme auf die seite und da kann  'Zahlen' ausgewählt werden, wenn er möchte...und wenn er auf zahlen geklickt hat dann soll mir - sagen wir mal 1€uro - überwiesen werden.
Aber jeder der zahlen wählt, soll erst sich diese features downloaden können wenn auch die 1€uro überwiesen sind...
Oder ist das eine schnappsidee?

Ich bin so stark am überlegen...und mir fällt nichts ein.
Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen. Meine Arbeit mach ich nämlich nicht mehr kostenlos!

Gruß
I.


----------



## Mamphil (1. April 2007)

http://www.sofortueberweisung.de 
Wird zwar wegen der Ähnlichkeit mit Phishing ein wenig kontrovers diskutiert, aber du kannst ja alternative Micropayment-Systeme, wie zum Beispiel Paypal, einbinden oder Vorkasse per Standardüberweisung und die Freischaltung mit "Credits" / Gutscheincodes realisieren.

Mamphil


----------



## Ingolo (1. April 2007)

Also erstmal danke.
Das sind ja technicken von dennen ich noch keine Ahnung hab.

Wäre es auch nicht schlecht, wenn der User einen Account erstellen müsste und wenn er auf 'Zahlen' geklickt hat, einfach der Preis auf sein Accountkonto übertragen wird und am ende des Monats abgerechnet wird?
Lohnt sich sowas oder ist sowas Userunfreundlich weil die ja schließlich einen Account erstellen müssen?!

Vielen Dank
Gruß
I.


----------

